# You HAVE To See This Guitar (Scattervarius)



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

The Scattervarius

The build thread: The Scattervarius - My Les Paul Forums


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Yup, I like it...nice work.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

nice job on the headstock

overall, very cool, would play that one for sure.


----------



## SuperFlyinMonke (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh my, that's amazing work. I love the wood grain.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Is,Nt that from MyLesLaul Forum?...anyway..seen it before in it's construction thread..AMAZING work really..


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

an absolutely beautiful instrument, very unique.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Obviously, hours of love went into this. It is a guitar that all of us would undoubtedly would not mind owning.


----------



## Hired Goon (Mar 4, 2008)

Amazing work.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Very nice, amazing quality of work!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Holy crud. That's pretty. I love the body, but I would have liked to see the violin theme continued on the neck as well by not having fret markers. I don't know if frets can be painted, I imagine the strings rubbing on them would scrape off the paint eventually, but it would be cool if the frets could be hidden somehow.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I dunno. I keep trying to picture hitting power chords with it tucked under my chin, and it just ain't happening for me.:smilie_flagge17:

Seriously, though, the real achievement here is the carving along the perimeter. Body shape, you can do with a band saw. Polishing, you can do with a buffer. The carving that creates the illusion of a violin, though, that's sheer hard work, determination, and visioning.

Nice job.

So, um, does it have violin-like sustain? Nyuk nyuk.


----------



## highvoltagerock (Nov 14, 2010)

wow, that is seriously a thing of beauty!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Beautiful. But aren't those 2 different instruments? (Note the different bridges, volume controls and pickup switch)


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Big_Daddy said:


> Beautiful. But aren't those 2 different instruments? (Note the different bridges, volume controls and pickup switch)


Nope. Same instrument. The first one is earlier in the build. second is the finished product.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

TDeneka said:


> Nope. Same instrument. The first one is earlier in the build. second is the finished product.


Ah, thanks for clarifying. Anyway, I like them "both". :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

That is an amazingly cool guitar. So well done, too, from concept to execution.


----------



## stratman89 (Oct 13, 2008)

I can totally see Jimmy Page running a bow across those strings!


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

Aaaaaah! There's nothing acoustic, or semi-solid-body about it! Aaaaaaaaah!
So close, but so far away. Argh!
I've got pics of a Strat-style with violin extrusions and ridges around the edges.
www.johnwatt.ca (Please click menu button "gigster")


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

There was a builder at the show in Elmira recently who had guitars with similarly shaped bodies (don't remember the headstocks). Does anyone know who that was?


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

JHarasym said:


> There was a builder at the show in Elmira recently who had guitars with similarly shaped bodies (don't remember the headstocks). Does anyone know who that was?


Perhaps it was Les Godfrey? He has had a few pieces at Twelfth Fret that really turned my crank, especially this 5 string fretless "Dragonetti" design...


----------

